# Piston in Redmax Blower EBZ8000



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I,m replacing a piston in the Redmax blower. There is an arrow etched on the top of the piston. should it be facing the carb. or exhaust?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

towards the exhaust


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank You!!


----------

